# Adios Wacco Herf



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Send him off to Tombstone in style 

10/21 around 2 - ? Churchills, Boston


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

obviously i won't be able to make it... don't live in the area.

good luck on the move, wacco.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh Yeah !

I will see you guys there.


----------

